# Westminster Show List!!!



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

Maltese List

MALTESE
Judge: 
Day: February 15, 2010
Time: 2:15
Ring: 2

5 Ch Ta-Jon's Whose Your Sugar Daddy? 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 77527902
Date of Birth: January 15, 2008
Breeder: Tammy A Simon & John W Simon Jr
Sire: Ch Bhe-Jei's Pinball Wizard
Dam: Ch Ta-Jon's Powdered Sugar
Owner: Timothy Lehman & Tammy A Simon



6 Ch Ta-Jon's Just Bee-Ing Silly 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 77811201
Date of Birth: April 08, 2008
Breeder: Tammy A & John W Simon Jr
Sire: Ch Ta-Jon's Pawsitively Silly
Dam: Ch Ta-Jon's I've Gotta Bee In My Bonnet
Owner: Tammy A Simon



7 Ch Ta-Jon's What's All The Buzz? 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 76902402
Date of Birth: January 28, 2008
Breeder: Tammy A & John W Simon Jr
Sire: Ch Ta-Jon's Sugar Smack
Dam: Ta-Jon's Busy As A Bee
Owner: Tammy A Simon & John W Simon Jr



8 Ch Rolling Glenn's Baby Bear 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 77047501
Date of Birth: January 10, 2008
Breeder: Ann S Glenn
Sire: Ch Rolling Glenns Austin City Limits
Dam: Ch Rolling Glenns Gigi
Owner: Ann S Glenn



9 Ch Chrisman's Kiss This 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 82261201
Date of Birth: August 08, 2008
Breeder: Owners
Sire: Ch Rhapsody-Chrisman's Thrilled Silly
Dam: Ch Chrisman's Just One Kiss
Owner: Manny Comitini & Christopher Vicari



10 Ch SeaBreeze Caribbean Sun Calling 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 45898801
Date of Birth: October 24, 2005
Breeder: Owner
Sire: Ch Four Halls A Matter Of Taste
Dam: Ch SeaBreeze SOS Calling
Owner: Sandy Bingham-Porter



11 Ch Rhapsody's Regarding Henry 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 76848901
Date of Birth: June 06, 2008
Breeder: Tonia Holibaugh
Sire: Ch Rhapsody's Baybreeze Smart Alec
Dam: Divine's Henrietta's A Maltangel
Owner: Tonia Holibaugh



12 Ch Rhapsody's Smart Remark 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 44937502
Date of Birth: September 18, 2005
Breeder: Tonia Holibaugh
Sire: Ch Divine's Marc Of Friendship
Dam: Rhapsody's Calamity Jane
Owner: Anja Mali



14 Ch Angels Addicted To Love 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TR 69353101
Date of Birth: February 03, 2007
Breeder: Bonnie Palmer
Sire: Ch Angel's Jeopardys Fantasy Dreamer
Dam: Angel's One Of A Kind Catilyn
Owner: Melanie Barnes & Bonnie Palmer



15 Ch Chatterbox Nothin' But Love 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 28318001
Date of Birth: March 11, 2004
Breeder: L Sarah Lawrence
Sire: Ch Foursome's Extreme Love
Dam: Ch Chatterbox Wanna Be My Lover
Owner: L Sarah Lawrence



16 Ch Richelieu's Sugar Rush 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 80298504
Date of Birth: August 08, 2008
Breeder: Judy E McQuiston & Pat KeenFernandes
Sire: Ch Richelieu Sugar Smack
Dam: Richelieu's Our Glory
Owner: Alejandro Escapita & Judy E Mcquiston & Pat Keen Fern



17 Ch Delcost Marc By Design 
Breed: Maltese
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 75700401
Date of Birth: March 23, 2007
Breeder: C R Gillies
Sire: Ch Divine's Marc Of Friendship At Delcost
Dam: Ch Divine's Double The Trouble At Delcost
Owner: Christina R Gillies

<span style="font-family:Georgia">I'm so excited for all of them, but I have to root a little harder for the Angel! I wish I could be there!!! Maybe next year!</span>


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What a great list of dogs! Sure wish I were there to see all those beauties!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I wonder who is absent? Does this list mean that everyone is present? Last year quite a few were absent...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 15 2010, 08:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885988


> I wonder who is absent? Does this list mean that everyone is present? Last year quite a few were absent...[/B]



I don't think so. We probably won't know who was A until results are out.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Does anyone know what time Malts show? I know we can view it on the show site shortly after.

Ooops...found the answer to my question. 2:15 eastern.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

There will be some malts absent. I think this is a show where handlers don't get paid nearly enough!! Hoping next year we'll be going.


----------



## g8shot1 (Apr 3, 2009)

I just came here specifically to ask why I don't see more Maltese in AKC TV finals. I don't know if it's me missing it or them not getting there, which I can't believe.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (g8shot1 @ Feb 15 2010, 01:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886036


> I just came here specifically to ask why I don't see more Maltese in AKC TV finals. I don't know if it's me missing it or them not getting there, which I can't believe.[/B]


not sure what you mean? Occasionally the televised shows do not have a maltese entry but the majority do. The best of breed winner goes on to compete in the Toy group which is usually what is televised. Sometimes they just don't show the maltese (like what happened on the thanksgiving show, i believe) Which shows are you talking about? Westminster and Eukanuba both have maltese representatives in the toy group.


----------



## g8shot1 (Apr 3, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 15 2010, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886037


> QUOTE (g8shot1 @ Feb 15 2010, 01:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886036





> I just came here specifically to ask why I don't see more Maltese in AKC TV finals. I don't know if it's me missing it or them not getting there, which I can't believe.[/B]


not sure what you mean? Occasionally the televised shows do not have a maltese entry but the majority do. The best of breed winner goes on to compete in the Toy group which is usually what is televised. Sometimes they just don't show the maltese (like what happened on the thanksgiving show, i believe) Which shows are you talking about? Westminster and Eukanuba both have maltese representatives in the toy group.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I mean that over the last year I've never seen a Maltese in either the Westminster or Eukanuba TV spots. I understand that they fit into the toy group.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (g8shot1 @ Feb 15 2010, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886038


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 15 2010, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886037





> QUOTE (g8shot1 @ Feb 15 2010, 01:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886036





> I just came here specifically to ask why I don't see more Maltese in AKC TV finals. I don't know if it's me missing it or them not getting there, which I can't believe.[/B]


not sure what you mean? Occasionally the televised shows do not have a maltese entry but the majority do. The best of breed winner goes on to compete in the Toy group which is usually what is televised. Sometimes they just don't show the maltese (like what happened on the thanksgiving show, i believe) Which shows are you talking about? Westminster and Eukanuba both have maltese representatives in the toy group.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I mean that over the last year I've never seen a Maltese in either the Westminster or Eukanuba TV spots. I understand that they fit into the toy group.
[/B][/QUOTE]

This past december's Eukanuba show was just televised and it was brief but Ch SeaBreeze Caribbean Sun Calling was shown in the toy group and got pulled for the short list but did not get a group placement. At Westminster last year, Ch Delcost Marc by Design was shown in the toy group. The 2010 Westminster toy group will be televised tonight and i think the maltese are in the ring right now to see who wins BOB. Wish I was there!!


----------

